# Latest Arrival....



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

I have just had the most amazing good luck on Ebay. Despite winning the auction I did not meet the sellers reserve, and discussions revealed this was way above my bid. I therefore resigned myself to having lost it. Imagine my surprise therefore when I received a Second Chance Offer via Ebay for my original bid. Needless to say I jumped at the chance and am now the proud owner of the following piece...














































It's the first Omega pocket watch I've bought on the Bay although I have a couple of Omega wrist watches and yes I am an Omegaholic!

I would appreciate a bit of help with dating this watch please. There is a date scratched on the inside of 1916 but the serial number dates it to 1924 if they follow the same system as wrist watches.

There is a number stamped on the chain holder ? which seems to start with a cross followed by 2783 P13 although the 2 and the 8 are difficult to be sure of.

Also there do not appear to be any Hallmarks on the watch which I can recognise so I assume it is not silver - perhaps silver plated?

Can anyone help me with these queries or point me in a direction where I can search further.

Many thanks


----------



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)

i bought a ladies omega pocket watch today on ebay,any pointers for me as you're an omegaholic?


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

bigchap said:


> i bought a ladies omega pocket watch today on ebay,any pointers for me as you're an omegaholic?


Being an Omegaholic is not necessarily accompanied by Omegaknowledge and certainly is not in my case :lol:

Like you this is my first Omega pocket watch so perhaps we can learn together from the replys to my questions :thumbsup:

Can you post some snaps of your watch? :cheers:


----------



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)

i cannot figure out how to use image hosting sites so i can't post pics of it.i have done a bit of checking and the serial number comes back as 1896 and it is .935 silver.it is a nice little (32mm across the case) watch.wish i could post pics.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

bigchap said:


> i cannot figure out how to use image hosting sites so i can't post pics of it.i have done a bit of checking and the serial number comes back as 1896 and it is .935 silver.it is a nice little (32mm across the case) watch.wish i could post pics.


Have a read of THIS I struggled a bit to start with but honestly it's very easy. I use Photobucket to host my images - free and simple


----------



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)

here goes


----------



## bigchap (Feb 21, 2009)

bigchap said:


> here goes


that didn't work then!


----------

